# McCauley Motobike tanks



## Jay81 (Apr 25, 2018)

If these sell for that price ($295 + $19.95 shipping.......each) then I will have a couple for sale lol. 
I only paid $100 each for mine.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=253584532471


----------



## ohmybike (Apr 26, 2018)

I was ready to buy I’m glad I didn’t then since you paid 100 lol . I’m looking for a tank for a schwinn


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 26, 2018)

ohmybike said:


> I was ready to buy I’m glad I didn’t then since you paid 100 lol . I’m looking for a tank for a schwinn




Yeah they were readily available for a while here on cabe for around 100 or a little more. There may still be a few available on here if you do a search, although I don't know if they'll work for a Schwinn. They are Shelby tanks as far as I know.


----------



## stezell (Apr 27, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Yeah they were readily available for a while here on cabe for around 100 or a little more. There may still be a few available on here if you do a search, although I don't know if they'll work for a Schwinn. They are Shelby tanks as far as I know.



They were all sold and shipped to Mexico about a month ago. 
Sean


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 29, 2018)

stezell said:


> They were all sold and shipped to Mexico about a month ago.
> Sean



Guess whos the guy that bought them???

Lol


----------



## ohmybike (Apr 29, 2018)

manuelvilla said:


> Guess whos the guy that bought them???
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 29, 2018)

ohmybike said:


>



See @ohmybike ...im very serious guy but more very sick Bike guy lol


----------



## Barto (Apr 30, 2018)

Dag manuelvilla, no way you're married...lol    What do your tanks fit??


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2018)

Motorbike Tank Jenga anyone?


----------

